# New Ads For Old Products



## Meanderer (Jul 28, 2014)

New Ads for Outdated Products! 3.5 Disks, NES, telephone booths, telephone books, newspapers, guillotine, or how to find modern uses to useless objects…

http://www.ufunk.net/en/humour/new-ads-for-outdated-products/


----------

